# Weight Gain? How Much?



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

How long ago were you diagnosed with Thyroid disease?

Which kind?

How much weight have you gained or lost during that time?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

A year and a half ago.

Just thyroid cancer...no Graves or Hashi's.

Same weight I've always been. (Gained about 5 both times I've had to go hypo, but it's gone.)


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Love a survey:

Hypothyroid: 14 months ago: gained 8-9 pounds, lost 5 after starting meds, gained back after 4 months, lost a few here and there. Only lost 3 lbs while taking a month off of: alcohol, sugar, dairy and wheat*.
Hashis: 2 months ago, lost 8 lbs this summer, leaving me at less than I was before this all started, due to swings into hypertown/fluctuating thyroid function.

*This cleanse I was on really opened my eyes to the fact that it's not always about diet and exercise with thyroid disease; I was on the cleanest diet imaginable and exercising and drinking lots of water and my weight didn't budge until the very end of the month. Then my thyroid started going haywire and now I eat all.the.time, and sure, I try to eat a salad a day, I drink a green smoothie most mornings BUT I also eat a lot of dessert and cheese. Plus, I can't exercise b/c my heart rate gets too high and I weigh less than I did 10 years ago. Go figure.


----------



## suzzeeeQ2011 (Sep 27, 2012)

JUST diagnosed hypothyroid.

I've battled my weight for YEARS. I was a lot thinner 7 years ago, but have gone up and down for a lot of years.

I feel that I MIGHT HAVE been hypo for a while. I have done different diets with no results lately. I am almost 59 years old, and i thought maybe THAT was the reason. It will be interesting to see if it gets any easier to lose once the meds "kick in" (just started taking Levothyroxine 25 MCG)

I heard that premature menopause might be a "risk" factor. I stopped my periods at 46. Not one hot flash. Just stopped, so I wonder.

(I am doing pretty extreme low-carb)


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Goiter noted by medical professionals: 20 years ago.

Treatment for Hashimoto's began: 6 years ago.

Associated weight gain: approximately 8 pounds in the few months just before diagnosis.

Weight lost: about 12 pounds since diagnosis. I lost about 5 shortly after staring medication, and the rest when I got more serious about exercise. My weight is about the same now as it was 20 years ago actually---my BMI is 24, so I am normal weight-- with 3 pregnancies in between.


----------



## ccrew (Jul 1, 2012)

I gainned 30 lbs and my thyroid was at 100 by the time they finally agreed I had a problem! Good thing I didn't start out heavy! 
Can't loose don't even try! I'm on 3 - 60 mg tabs of "Thyroid" (natural Thyroid) that is the brand name. Hashi's and Hypothyroid
ccrew


----------



## Tracilee (Jul 13, 2012)

Dx 2years ago began treatment 4 months ago.

Hashi's w/subclinical hypothyroid. 50mcg synthroid.

I have gained 50 pounds before dx and have lost none despite diet and excersie. Numbers all good.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Ooh, I'm in Marketing, so I love surveys!

I was diagnosed with thyroid problems almost 10 years ago.

I've been hypo for years and was finally diagnosed with Hashi's in May.

Weight has been a struggle for the past several years. I can't lose any weight unless I starve myself and exercise for hours a day. I've probably gained 30 pounds over the last several years (I don't use a scale, I go by dress size and I've gone up 2 sizes). My numbers bounce around too much to stay in a euthyroid state for very long and it's killed my metabolism.


----------



## HitecHippie (Apr 27, 2011)

I have been diagnosed with Hashimotos for 6 years. In the past 12 years, I had gained 40 lbs. I tried every diet, too much exercise that I couldn't keep up and my weight would go down 10-ish lbs then right back up when I'd fall off the exercise. It wasn't until this last year that I have meticulously counted every calorie & gotten in at least an hour of exercise every day that I am about 3lbs away from getting that 40 back off. I am only eating 1000 calories. I think it is ridiculous that even though my thyroid numbers are within normal range I would still have to struggle like this with my weight.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Ive gained weight also, wonder if its because our food just sits there so long -my breakfast isnt digested until 3pm in the afternoon. 
Always did have a flat stomach but no longer! Now it looks as though i've been sitting in bed drinking Beer for a month--
I dont drink at all but I might as well start,


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Dx'ed a year ago. Surgeon believes I've had issues for about 10 years. Over those 10 years, I've gained ~10 pounds. After surgery, I was under medicated and gained 27 pounds. Lost 15 of those...working on the rest...


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm very sensitive about my weight, not in an anorexic kind of way, but I keep on top of it. The weight comes on if I eat 2 big meals a day. I weigh myself everyday, and if I see the numbers on the scale go up a bit, I push back from the plate, and if that means eating almonds for brkfst, and a med-big lunch(for a week or 2), with no dinner than that's what I do. If I didn't work out and push back, I know I'd easily be 20pounds over weight right now! I can't wait to see if the nature-throid will give me more caloric allowance.

Oh and btw, I eat what I want to at lunch so I'm not all that deprived, lol.

Oh and I'm pretty sure I've had hashi for 20 yrs now. I'm only 4 pounds heavier than I was the day I got married 18 yrs ago, and can still wear a size 6, after 6kids.....I can only say that b/c like I said, I stay on top of it. I'm sure it would be different if it was removed and I was being undermedicated.


----------



## ccrew (Jul 1, 2012)

Lainey
What is treatment for Hashi's? I didn't know there was any, all I know of is Thyroid or Levothyroxine for Hypo, is it the same med (s) 
HitecHippie: 1000 calories is not very much! I couldn't do it!

For me, I know when my TSH was at 100 (2 years ago in December) in the 4 months prior to the high TSH, (after appendix ruptured) I gained 35 lbs, don't loose, don't gain.... I never had a weight problem in my life, now I feel awful, and don't have a lot of energy to exercise when I work full time. Also I was under medicated for long periods


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

> Lainey
> What is treatment for Hashi's?


The treatment, once there is thyroid dysfunction as measured elevated TSH, is thyroid replacement medication.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I was diagnosed with Grave's disease five years ago. I am close to the same weight but before diagnosis I had to eat night and day to keep weight on. I was looking gaunt with the little bit I lost because I'm only 4' 11".

Like greatdanes, I stay on top of it. Being so short plus 51 years old, I can't eat much. If my pants start getting tight, I cut back for a few days.

Renee


----------



## LissaJ56 (Sep 30, 2012)

I was diagnosed with Hashi's over 25 years ago, and take no meds for it. Weight was never a problem with me until recently. I've always been very active and excercisied a lot. However, since last winter I have acquired 15 pounds and a nice muffin-top. Never had that before in my life, and I'm hating it. Can't seem to get rid of it no matter what I do. I'm in my mid fifties, so maybe that is some of the problem. Besides not liking how it looks, it's also expensive as I've had to buy new clothes. Bummer.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

I have Hashi's.
I have gained weight for sure. I actully have a personal trainer questioned me about how come I have only lost about 5lbs in 3 months. I felt like cr*p, when she questioned me. I eat clean and workout like a banshee. Then have someone who KNOWS NOTHING ABOUT HASHI'S question me...


----------

